# Best bank or credit union for foreigners in the Netherlands?



## nauru

Ideally no monthly fees for the account or for the bank card, and as little hassle as possible when opening the account? (just 2 pieces of ID, no home rental contract or utility bill requirement)

Anyone know which is the best? I was thoroughly unimpressed with ABN Amro, probably the worst bank I have ever experienced in my life. Have had good experiences with ING in Canada (no fees ever, and high interest on all savings with no catch and no hassles when opening the account--it could be opened through the mail) but not sure if the Dutch ING is as good.

Also what is the situation with cross-border banking/withdrawals within the EU? If you are with a Belgian bank and then withdraw cash at a Dutch ATM do you get charged extra for this or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Ti_

What are your determinants for placing ABN Amro as the 'worst bank'? And what are your determinants for a good bank? In general, ING bank is being used by many Dutch people. I use ING also and have had no complaints or whatsoever. Cash withdrawals can be charged extra, this depends on the bank. Please also note that if you are banking at ING and would like to withdraw money at ABN Amro you are only allowed to use 1 ATM a day at a 'foreign bank'.


----------



## nauru

ABN Amro was the worst bank I've ever experienced because they would repeatedly mess up trivial tasks, such as an address change. I had to go to a branch nine times and have the manager personally change the address in order for them to get it right in their computer systems. Also they charged some weird fees that I didn't agree with, such as a fee for having a bank card, some other fees for seemingly nothing.

I have used ING Direct before (in North America) and been impressed with the level of service there and the lack of fees. Does this standard of quality translate to the Dutch version of ING? I don't mind only being able to use the ATM of the bank where I'm an account holder. Being able to use a different ATM for free once per day would be like a bonus. (UK is remarkable in that people can use any bank, anytime, for withdrawals)

What do you mean cash withdrawals can be charged extra?

Basically what I'm looking for is the most inexpensive and pain-free way to do the following:

Open an account, as a foreigner
Change my address
Withdraw cash from my bank's ATM 4 times per month
Receive wire transfers from abroad at the lowest cost possible (low or no fee for incoming wire transfers
Make deposits occasionally
Use a bank card at point of sale to make small and medium-sized purchases

Extras that would be nice: low or no fees for withdrawing money in other European countries.
No monthly fees (or very low)
No strange fees for having a bank card
Be able to do everything online or at an ATM, so I don't have to actually go to a branch.


----------



## tjeerd7c

I think ING is great!!! And with the worldwide cover it should not be to difficult as a already existing customer!! 

Good luck


----------

